# Traynor YCV50BLUE ??



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

What are your guys thoughts on the Traynor YCV50Blue? I was in the market for a used JCM800 or JCM900 combo amp, but I came across this which is supposed to sound similar? I can get one of these brand new for what I'd be paying for a used Marshall.

Thoughts and experiences with this traynor amp?

http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=3&cat=63&id=318


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well..tough call. i had one for about 2 weeks, a loan from a friend. they are realy good amps, with a Marshall style tone, but it's not a marshall basicaly. They are very well made amps, very versatile, greath clean tone, but if you're into a marshall style OD...then go with Marshall. but the Blue is more versatile as i said. but i ended-up getting a marshall myself.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Search the posts here and you'll find lots of love for the YCV50blue. 

I've had one for 3 years or so and use it as my primary amp (with PA support if needed and/or a YCV20 if wanted). I love both the clean and dirty tones, and don't consider it so much a Marshall type as a hybrid of the Marshall and Fender tones. It likes any signal from any guitar or effect, direct or processed, high or low volume. It's spanky and sparkling with the Teles and Strats, and smooth and yummy with the jazz box. It did sort of renew my love for Strats, though I don't think it has any particular bias towards any particular guitar.

My only complaint, and it's minor, is the loose feel of the pots.

Loud too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Currently in the "Marshall Combo Camp", I have a DSL401 with a WGS Veteran 30 + closed back extension w/WGS V30, and a Traynor YCV50Blue.

I like the DSL and use it quite a bit ....... but the Traynor is a superior amp in every way but looks and name.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I like the DSL and use it quite a bit ....... but the Traynor is a superior amp in every way but looks and name.


Well, I like the looks, and the name is legendary to some. Your milage may vary.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a DSL401 for a while as my back up to my Traynor YCV50, but it wasn't even close ... the Traynor destroyed it in every way.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've heard a JCM900 112 in a band setting, my goodness the amp sounded phenomenal (w/ epi Iommi SG).

I've played on the fiddy blue a couple of times - a nice amp, but I wouldn't say it would sound exactly like the marshall.

any chance of testing 'em all out?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

WOO HOO, I loves my BLUE!










-Mikey


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Well, I like the looks, and the name is legendary to some. Your milage may vary.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


To avoid any confusion ..... I like the looks of the YCV50Blue and it's made in Canada - which is extremely significant to me...... I was just saying that you can't get more "Marshally" than an amp made by Marshall.


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

LoL..last time i tried a Traynor amp,it was a "Custom reverb" from 69 and whatever cab i tried it with,it end-up sounding like a "Hot Chilli Fart"..the one you get from eating hot-dog a the ball game.
-MGM-


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

big fan of the Traynors here.......for the price it's a damn solid nice sounding amp.

when I was shopping a few months back, I actually preferred the tone and flexibility of the YCS50 combo.....but I found a 50 Blue for sale on kijiji...couldn't ignore the price diff...


I will never buy another amp for as long as I live - REALLY (laughing)


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Had one for a few days head to head with a Fender Deluxe. Fender had much better tone on the clean which is what I wanted. Blue had a better distortion sound. Clean was almost too clean for my ears and I couldn't get the fender twang I wanted. Nice amp however...


----------

